# How to retrieve lost messages from a contact on Telegram?



## Sonicstefan1991 (Jan 25, 2018)

I don’t know if this is the right place for me to ask this question.

I have looked at iKeyMonitor to recover missing messages and the username who I believe deleted his Telegram account, but I don’t want to jailbreak my phone, and there is a limit of how far back you can recover lost messages and contacts, which is currently 1st of August, unless you pay.

I have also tried EaseUS MobiSaver and I was able to retrieve the pictures of the contact I was looking for, but the thing is that it doesn’t show the name of his username. That is also the frustrating part, I can’t remember his username when he was on Telegram.

Are there any other iKeyMonitor alternatives or anything very different to find that person that deleted their account, where I am able to view the messages that date back around March to June time, without having to pay or jailbreak my iPhone?


----------



## Cookiegal (Aug 27, 2003)

We don't support such activities. 

Closing thread.


----------

